# I went - the crappie paid!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All that moaning about wanting to go and I decided to do something about it! Don't hate!!
Found them about 6 tonight in 15'. Tight in a submerged tree. I got bit every throw for nearly two hours. 2 went over 2# and almost 16". 
Chartreuse road runner with gold blade. Red and white tube was all they wanted. Ended up with 16


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You da man!!
Nice job.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Time for a feast!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Daggum


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It is really hard to long arm a fish in a selfie!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> It is really hard to long arm a fish in a selfie!


Well, your face makes it look like a 70 pounder!


Because it looks like you're straining...which could be a whole new fish picture must do


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Either you have small hands, or that's a biggun! After more than 60 years of trying hard, I still don't have an honest 2 pound crappie. One pound 13 ounces is my best. Still waiting on my first two pound cracker, too. Maybe in the next couple of weeks I can git 'r done.

Do you think the crappie have spawned out, Kevin?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go there Kevin , those are some fine ones !


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Those are some pretty white crappie. Even a black in there!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok . Ok, rub it in! But a really nice bunch of fish. I'm hooked up and headed to the Choctaw this morning to see if I can redeem myself and catch at least one fish. I need a shot of fish oil!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah brother!!! Glad you got a bunch!!!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Either you have small hands, or that's a biggun! After more than 60 years of trying hard, I still don't have an honest 2 pound crappie. One pound 13 ounces is my best. Still waiting on my first two pound cracker, too. Maybe in the next couple of weeks I can git 'r done.
> 
> Do you think the crappie have spawned out, Kevin?




Some have - but I caught them today and yesterday - some in 2' of water all with egg sacks. 
I want to have a couple mounted and was told that I should hold out for a 3#er. They catch them that big but I'm thinking I better mount a 2 pounder so that I can enjoy him before I die!


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Crappie Water*

Are you fishing the river? Is the water down any or still up in the trees?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

mssbass said:


> Are you fishing the river? Is the water down any or still up in the trees?




Lake off the river above millers ferry


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice and want slap you in the cods


----------

